# Recharger iPod touch sur autre PC



## Vanessa MacNamara (27 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
suite au décès inopiné du DD de mon macbook vendredi dernier, je me retrouve sans ordi, sans données sans rien quoi... bref!  
j'utilise un PC prêté, sous windows, et il faut absolument que je recharge mon Précieux (petit nom pour mon iPod!!). je sais qu'il faut que je mette un logiciel spécial dans le pc, car il ne reconnait pas le iPod, mais j'ai peur de perdre toutes mes chansons et photos dès que je vais connecter le iPod!! c'est arrivé à une copine, ça s'est apparemment synchronisé automatiquement et ça a effacé sa bibliothèque. c'est tout ce qui me reste de mon défunt macbook, alors svp...HELP!


----------



## Manic (27 Novembre 2008)

Probablement que même si iTunes n'est pas installé sur l'ordinateur, l'iPod va quand même se rechargé puisqu'alimenté par le port USB.


----------



## CBi (27 Novembre 2008)

Quand tu branches ton ipod sur le nouveau PC, il va te demander si tu veux synchroniser et il suffit de répondre non.


----------



## Vanessa MacNamara (28 Novembre 2008)

Ok merci de vos réponses
j'ai récupéré mon mac avec un nouvo DD, je v tenter le branchement et cocher non pour la synchro. 
par contre le PC ne reconnait pas du tout mon iPod.


----------



## Vanessa MacNamara (4 Décembre 2008)

pour la synchro avec mon mac j'ai fait annulé et là ya eu com un début de bug, j'ai eu trop peur de tout perdre alors j'ai annulé.
du coup j'ai installé copytrans sur le pc qu'on m'a prêté, et là ça reconnait et charge mon ipod.
mon but est de copier toutes mes chansons sur le pc, mais copytrans version d'essai (ça coute 19,99E sinon) ne marche que pour 100 malheureuses chansons. je vais ouvrir une discussion pour avoir des infos sur le topic "transférer ses chansons de ipod à pc"
merci


----------

